# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نمودار ER َشرکت پخش مواد غذایی؟

## majidmir

سلام 
این نمودار یه شرکت پخش مواد غذاییه که کالا ابتدا از یه شرکت تولید کننده خریداری میشه و این کالا به مشتری ( فروشگاه ها/سوپر مارکت ها ) فروخته میشه این فروش به دو صورت میتونه انجام بگیره به صورت مستقیم ( مشتری خودش به شرکت مراجعه میکنه و کالا های مورد نظرشو خرید میکنه یا به صورت غیر مستقیم که در این روش بازریاب شرکت اقدام به فروش میکنه ( بازریاب لیست کالاهای مورد نظر مشتری رو میگیره و اونا رو به شرکت میده و شرکت اقدام به ارسال کالا ها برای مشتری می کند )

----------


## sara.f

سلام
خب سوالتون چیه؟

----------


## majidmir

سلام
اول اینکه ایا این نموداره مشکلی داره یا نه  ؟
دوم : بین ارتباط بازریاب با کالا یه مشکلی هست ارتباط مشتری و بازریاب رو چطوری برقرار کنم ؟ راستش من خودم توی صفات فروش بازریاب کد مشتری رو اوردم ولی حالا چطوری باید این دو تا جدول رو به هم ربط بدم رو نمیدونم  ؟اصلا این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه ؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

> دوم : بین ارتباط بازریاب با کالا یه مشکلی هست ارتباط مشتری و بازریاب رو چطوری برقرار کنم ؟ راستش من خودم توی صفات فروش بازریاب کد مشتری رو اوردم ولی حالا چطوری باید این دو تا جدول رو به هم ربط بدم رو نمیدونم  ؟اصلا این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه ؟


فروش بازاریاب همان خرید مشتری می شود . بازاریاب یکی را معرفی می کند  او هم خرید می کند . پس هم خرید مشتری ثبت می شود و هم درصد بازاریاب . 

پس کافی است این فروش حذف شود و بازاریاب به همان خرید متصل شود .

موفق باشید

----------


## majidmir

> فروش بازاریاب همان خرید مشتری می شود . بازاریاب یکی را معرفی می کند  او هم خرید می کند . پس هم خرید مشتری ثبت می شود و هم درصد بازاریاب . 
> 
> پس کافی است این فروش حذف شود و بازاریاب به همان خرید متصل شود .
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام
1. یعنی ارتباط بین بازریاب و کالایی که کشیدم اشتباه هستش یا نه ؟ 
2. اگه من بازریاب رو با خرید ارتباط بدم مشیه بازریاب خرید میکند چی رو ؟ که این فک کنم اشتباه باشه ؟ !حالا اگه میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## sara.f

> فروش بازاریاب همان خرید مشتری می شود . بازاریاب یکی را معرفی می کند  او هم خرید می کند . پس هم خرید مشتری ثبت می شود و هم درصد بازاریاب . 
> 
> پس کافی است این فروش حذف شود و بازاریاب به همان خرید متصل شود .
> 
> موفق باشید


درسته فروش بازاریاب همون خرید مشتری میشه، ولی این به این معنی نیست که ما فروش را از نمودار ER حذف کنیم.
این نمودار صرفا رابطه بین موجودیت ها را نشون میده و نباید توش ابهام باشه و یه جورایی غیر مستقیم کار کرد.
می تونیم هم فروش را داشته باشیم و هم خرید را، و با توجه به Attribute ها ارتباط بین بازاریاب و مشتری را هم در صورت نیاز نشون داد.




> دوم : بین ارتباط بازریاب با کالا یه مشکلی هست ارتباط مشتری و بازریاب رو چطوری برقرار کنم ؟ راستش من خودم توی صفات فروش بازریاب کد مشتری رو اوردم ولی حالا چطوری باید این دو تا جدول رو به هم ربط بدم رو نمیدونم ؟اصلا این کار امکان پذیر هست یا نه ؟


اگر این مورد که هر مشتری از چه بازاریابی محصول را میخره، واستون اهمیت داره، می تونید کد مشتری را جزء Attribute های کالا ذکر کنید.
 و همچنین کد کالا و کد بازاریاب را جزء Attribute های رابطه فروش در نظر بگیرید ، اینطوری به طور غیر مستقیم به هدفتون می رسید و به راحتی می تونید با نوشتن کوئری بر روی جداولتون متوجه بشید که چه مشتری ، چه کالایی را از چه بازار یابی خریده.

فقط چند نکته در مورد نمودارتون:
1. اینکه توی خود نمودار ER تنها Attribute ها ی مربوط به هر موچودیت را ذکر کنید، یعنی مثلا در شکلی که کشیدید، الان لازم نیست که کد مشتری را برای رابطه فروش رسم کنید. یعنی تمام مواردی که بالا گفتم هم در مرجله تبدیل رابطه ها باید رعایت کنید، یعنی شما از نموداز ER تمام موارد بالا را استخراج می کنید.
2. بهتره به جای نقدی بنویسید ، نوع فروش  و نوع خرید.
3. اگر روابطتون Attribute دارند، یعنی در اینجا رابطه فروش، خرید و تولید، باید به صورت لوزی که دورش یک مربع هست رسم بشه. ( می تونید به تاپیک نموار ER که ایجاد کرده بودی مراچعه کنید تا ببینید که چه شکلی را می گم)

در آخر:   نمودارتون را اصلاح کنید و دوباره بذارید تا اگه اشکالی داشت، مجددا راهنماییتون کنیم.

پیروز باشی.

----------


## majidmir

سلام نمودار رو به این شکل تبدیل کردم فک کنم اینجوری راحت تر و جامع تر باشه و در عین حال به واقعیت نزدیک تر باشه :

----------


## sara.f

یه جاهاییش درست شد، ولی بعضی قسمتهاش هم اشتباه شده.
در ضمن دوست عزیز، به نظرم شما درست پست قیلی منو مطالعه نکردید.

1. چرا اسم رابطه "فروش " را به "پورسانت" تغییر دادید؟
2. نیازی نیست که کد بازاریاب را در اربطه خرید ذکر کنید.
3. نیازی نیست که کد خرید را در اربطه تولید ذکر کنید.
4. هنوزم شکل رابطه ها را درست نکردید. یعنی روابطی که صفت دارن ( رابطه تولید،خرید، پورسانت) را باید این شکلی کنید.

----------


## majidmir

> یه جاهاییش درست شد، ولی بعضی قسمتهاش هم اشتباه شده.
> در ضمن دوست عزیز، به نظرم شما درست پست قیلی منو مطالعه نکردید.


ُسلام 
نه کامل خوندم !



> چرا اسم رابطه "فروش " را به "پورسانت" تغییر دادید؟


می خوام خرید و فروش رو توسط مشتری انجام بدم و به نظرم لزومی نداره که بازاریاب همین کار  رو انجام بده و اینجوری خیلی راحت تر میشه بازریاب در قبال فروش پورسانت دریافت میکنه حالا اگه ارتباطم مشکل داره اون بحثش جداست . 
حالا به نظر شما این رابطه رو باید چطوری تغییر بدم که خرید رو فقط توسط مشتری به کمک بازاریاب انجام بدم ؟ 



> . نیازی نیست که کد بازاریاب را در اربطه خرید ذکر کنید.


پس چطوری باید بفهمیم که این فروش توسط کدوم بازریاب صورت گرفته ؟ تا بازاریاب پورسانتشو دریافت کنه ؟



> نیازی نیست که کد خرید را در اربطه تولید ذکر کنید.


توی هر خریدی که از کارخانه انجام میگیره یه کد تولید میشه مثل کد خرید مشتری این کد لازمه و باید باشه !



> هنوزم شکل رابطه ها را درست نکردی


حق با شماست ولی فعلا باید  اصل کاری ها رو درست کنم بعدا درستشون میکنم !

----------


## sara.f

> می خوام خرید و فروش رو توسط مشتری انجام بدم و به نظرم لزومی نداره که بازاریاب همین کار  رو انجام بده و اینجوری خیلی راحت تر میشه بازریاب در قبال فروش پورسانت دریافت میکنه حالا اگه ارتباطم مشکل داره اون بحثش جداست . 
> حالا به نظر شما این رابطه رو باید چطوری تغییر بدم که خرید رو فقط توسط مشتری به کمک بازاریاب انجام بدم ؟


1. خب مگه کار مشتری خرید کالا نیست؟ مگه مشتری، خریدار نهایی نیست؟ مشتری، کالا را به شخص دیگری می فروشه؟
2. بازاریاب دقیقا چیکار میکنه؟ فقط مشتری پیدا می کنه و پورسانت دریافت می کنه یا اینکه کالا را از تولید کننده میخره و به مشتری می فروشه؟




> پس چطوری باید بفهمیم که این فروش توسط کدوم بازریاب صورت گرفته ؟ تا بازاریاب پورسانتشو دریافت کنه ؟
> 
> توی هر خریدی که از کارخانه انجام میگیره یه کد تولید میشه مثل کد خرید مشتری این کد لازمه و باید باشه !


من در پست قیلی هم بهتون گفتم



> توی خود نمودار ER تنها Attribute ها ی مربوط به هر موچودیت را ذکر کنید، یعنی مثلا در شکلی که کشیدید، الان لازم نیست که کد مشتری را برای رابطه فروش رسم کنید. یعنی تمام مواردی که بالا گفتم هم در مرجله تبدیل رابطه ها باید رعایت کنید، یعنی شما از نموداز ER تمام موارد بالا را استخراج می کنید.


یعنی  کد بازاریاب و کد خرید لازم هستن، ولی نیازی نیست که اینها را توی نمودار ER رسم کنید.
بعدا در مرحله ای که نامش تبدیل رابطه ها هست، این موارد را ذکر می کنیم، یعنی مثلا خصوصیت کد مشتری را جزء خصوصیات کالا در نظر می گیریم، حالا فعلا به این مرحله کاری نداریم، شما فعلا نمودار ER را کامل کنید.

----------


## majidmir

> 1. خب مگه کار مشتری خرید کالا نیست؟ مگه مشتری، خریدار نهایی نیست؟ مشتری، کالا را به شخص دیگری می فروشه؟
> 2. بازاریاب دقیقا چیکار میکنه؟ فقط مشتری پیدا می کنه و پورسانت دریافت می کنه یا اینکه کالا را از تولید کننده میخره و به مشتری می فروشه؟


کار اصلی بازریاب فروش کالا به مشتریه به صورت غیر مستقیم و دریافت پورسانت ! ولی من جهت راحتی کار خرید رو فقط توسط مشتری گرفتم

----------


## sara.f

> کار اصلی بازریاب فروش کالا به مشتریه به صورت غیر مستقیم و دریافت پورسانت ! ولی من جهت راحتی کار خرید رو فقط توسط مشتری گرفتم


خب پس رابطه خرید جاش خوبه.
نگاه کنید، این سوال ها را دقیق به من جواب بدید تا متوجه بشم توی سیستمتون چی به چیه.

1. تولید کننده ، فقط کالا را *تولید میکنه،* بعد با بازاریاب *قرارداد* میبنده واسه فروش کالاها، که به ازای هر کالایی که بازاریاب به مشتری *فروخت*، بازاریاب یه پورسانتی دریافت کنه؟
2.بازاریاب خودش کالا را به مشتری *می فروشه* یا اینکه فقط مشتری را *پیدا می کنه* ( و به ازای اون پورسانت دریافت می کنه) و تولید کننده کالا را به مشتری *می فروشه*؟

----------


## majidmir

> خب پس رابطه خرید جاش خوبه.
> نگاه کنید، این سوال ها را دقیق به من جواب بدید تا متوجه بشم توی سیستمتون چی به چیه.
> 
> 1. تولید کننده ، فقط کالا را *تولید میکنه،* بعد با بازاریاب *قرارداد* میبنده واسه فروش کالاها، که به ازای هر کالایی که بازاریاب به مشتری *فروخت*، بازاریاب یه پورسانتی دریافت کنه؟
> 2.بازاریاب خودش کالا را به مشتری *می فروشه* یا اینکه فقط مشتری را *پیدا می کنه* ( و به ازای اون پورسانت دریافت می کنه) و تولید کننده کالا را به مشتری *می فروشه*؟


نه تولید کننده فقط کالا ها رو در اختیار شرکت پخش ( که من میشم ادمینش ) قرار میده و این شرکت پخش مواد غذایی چند تا بازاریاب داره + یه دفتر که مشتری ها به دو صورت میتونن خریدشون رو انجام بدن ؛ به صورت مستقیم و بدون واسطه یعنی مشتری خودش بیاد در شرکت پخش مواد غذایی و کالا های مورد نظر خودش رو خرید کنه و بره و یا بازریاب این کار رو واسش انجام بده یعنی بازریاب بره در مغازه مشتری و لیست کالا های مورد نظر مشتری رو بگیره و به شرکت پخش بده و کالا ها برای مشتری ارسال بشه .در این برنامه من کار خاصی رو با تولید کننده ندارم فقط کالا رو از تولید کننده میخرم و هیچ گونه ارتباطی رو با بازاریاب من نداره . در مورد پورسانت بازریاب هر جور که برنامه راحت تر باشه برنامه رو مینویسم و اصلا کاری به پورسانت بازاریاب ندارم (نمودار دومیم اشتابه)!

----------


## maryam20

آیا نباید نوع مشتری  تعیین بشه؟ مشتری که به صورت مستقیم خرید میکنه و مشتری بوسیله بازاریاب خرید میکنه؟ اونوقت کد بازاریاب نداره!



مریم کریمی

----------


## maryam20

مشتری هایی که از طریق بازاریاب معرفی میشن نامشون تو سیستم ثبت میشه؟ یا به اسم بازاریاب فروخته میشه؟

----------


## majidmir

> آیا نباید نوع مشتری  تعیین بشه؟ مشتری که به صورت مستقیم خرید میکنه و مشتری بوسیله بازاریاب خرید میکنه؟ اونوقت کد بازاریاب نداره!
> 
> مریم کریمی


سلام
نه نیازی نیست که تعیین بشه مشتری به صورت مستقیم خرید میکنه یا غیر مستقیم چون قیمت کالا ثابته  فرقی نداره مشتری کالا رو به صورت مستقیم بخره یا غیر مستقیم تنها چیزی که اینجا واسه من ایهام میاره نحوه خرید توسط بازریابه که این بازریابه باید چطوری با مشتری در ارتباط باشه ؟ 



> مشتری هایی که از طریق بازاریاب معرفی میشن نامشون تو سیستم ثبت میشه؟ یا به اسم بازاریاب فروخته میشه؟


هر کسی که از این شرکت کالایی رو خریداری کنه باید نامش توی بانک ذخیره بشه ! 
البته این نمودار اول یه ارتباط به اسم معرفی داشت که بین بازریاب و مشتری بود که به نظر من + استاد گرامی نیازی بهش نبود پس اونو برداشتیم

----------


## sara.f

> نه تولید کننده فقط کالا ها رو در اختیار شرکت پخش ( که من میشم ادمینش ) قرار میده و این شرکت پخش مواد غذایی چند تا بازاریاب داره + یه دفتر که مشتری ها به دو صورت میتونن خریدشون رو انجام بدن ؛ به صورت مستقیم و بدون واسطه یعنی مشتری خودش بیاد در شرکت پخش مواد غذایی و کالا های مورد نظر خودش رو خرید کنه و بره و یا بازریاب این کار رو واسش انجام بده یعنی بازریاب بره در مغازه مشتری و لیست کالا های مورد نظر مشتری رو بگیره و به شرکت پخش بده و کالا ها برای مشتری ارسال بشه .در این برنامه من کار خاصی رو با تولید کننده ندارم فقط کالا رو از تولید کننده میخرم و هیچ گونه ارتباطی رو با بازاریاب من نداره . در مورد پورسانت بازریاب هر جور که برنامه راحت تر باشه برنامه رو مینویسم و اصلا کاری به پورسانت بازاریاب ندارم (نمودار دومیم اشتابه)!


با توجه به صحبت های شما، می تونیم نمودار را اینطوری تغییر بدیم، جای بازاریاب ، شرکت توزیع مواد غذایی را بذارید و جای رابطه پورسانت همون فروش را بگذارید، می دونید چرا؟ چونکه به هر حال نقش اصلی را در اینجا همون شرکت توزیع بازی می کنه و کار نداریم که این شرکت شامل چند تا کارمند هست و در ضمن گفتید که قیمت خرید چه به طور مستقیم و چه با واسطه فرقی نمی کنه.
فقط یه مسئله دیگه می مونه که نمودارتون کامل بشه و اینکه: آیا این مسئله پورسانت براتون اهمیت داره و حتما میخواید که بازاریاب را در این نمودار بیارید؟ یعنی براتون اهمیت داره که اگه مشتری محصول را به یک بازاریاب سفارش داده، به کدوم یکی بوده؟

----------


## majidmir

> با توجه به صحبت های شما، می تونیم نمودار را اینطوری تغییر بدیم، جای بازاریاب ، شرکت توزیع مواد غذایی را بذارید و جای رابطه پورسانت همون فروش را بگذارید، می دونید چرا؟ چونکه به هر حال نقش اصلی را در اینجا همون شرکت توزیع بازی می کنه و کار نداریم که این شرکت شامل چند تا کارمند هست و در ضمن گفتید که قیمت خرید چه به طور مستقیم و چه با واسطه فرقی نمی کنه.
> فقط یه مسئله دیگه می مونه که نمودارتون کامل بشه و اینکه: آیا این مسئله پورسانت براتون اهمیت داره و حتما میخواید که بازاریاب را در این نمودار بیارید؟ یعنی براتون اهمیت داره که اگه مشتری محصول را به یک بازاریاب سفارش داده، به کدوم یکی بوده؟


میشه مدل مد نظرتون رو بکشید؟ (می تونید روی کاغذ بکشید عکس رو واسم پ.خ کنید!)
اره بودن بازریاب که مهمه ولی نه برای دریافت پورسانت ! فقط واسه گرفتن لیست سفارش

----------


## sara.f

نمودار:

----------


## majidmir

سلام
دو تا نمودار کشیدم که فکر کنم کامل باشن : 
در نمودار اولی بازریاب فقط مشتری ها رو معرفی میکنه ( براساس شرایط خاصی که به بازریاب داده میشود) !و مشتری موقع خرید چه به صورت مستقیم و یا غیر مستقیم لیست کالا های مورد نظر را به اپراتور میدهند در صورتی که این خرید توسط بازریاب صورت گیرد کد بازریاب در این ارتباط داده می شود و خرید انجام میگیرد و در صورتی که توسط بازریاب نباشد کدی به سیستم داده نخواهد شد !
و در نمودار دومی کد مشتری در رابطه خرید توسط بازریاب به عنوان کلید خارجی عمل میکند و مشتری شناسایی میگردد

----------


## sara.f

ولی من هیچ تفاوتی در نمودارهایی که گذاشتید نمی بینم.
در ضمن شما خودتون گفتید که 



> البته این نمودار اول یه ارتباط به اسم معرفی داشت که بین بازریاب و مشتری بود که به نظر من + استاد گرامی نیازی بهش نبود پس اونو برداشتیم


بنا به گفته های خودتون من این نمودار را کشیدم.
ببینید، نمودار ER تماما بستگی به نیازمندیهاتون داره، یعنی کافیه خودتون که در اینجا طراح نرم افزار هست اراده کنید که فلان مورد لازم نیست و یا اصلا اهمیتی نداره و بهتره که توی طراحی نرم افزار ذکر نشه.
آخرین نموداری که گذاشتم، نموداریه که بر اساس نیازمندیهایی که در اختیار من گذاشتید، رسمش کردم.
( آخرش من متوجه نشدم که شما چی میخواید!)

----------


## majidmir

> ولی من هیچ تفاوتی در نمودارهایی که گذاشتید نمی بینم.
> در ضمن شما خودتون گفتید که 
> 
> بنا به گفته های خودتون من این نمودار را کشیدم.
> ببینید، نمودار ER تماما بستگی به نیازمندیهاتون داره، یعنی کافیه خودتون که در اینجا طراح نرم افزار هست اراده کنید که فلان مورد لازم نیست و یا اصلا اهمیتی نداره و بهتره که توی طراحی نرم افزار ذکر نشه.
> آخرین نموداری که گذاشتم، نموداریه که بر اساس نیازمندیهایی که در اختیار من گذاشتید، رسمش کردم.
> ( آخرش من متوجه نشدم که شما چی میخواید!)


من هم تمام بحثم روی اینه که طراحیم ساده تر و راحت تر باشه با این مشخصات ! چون پروژه درسی من میتونم تا جایی که دوست داشته باشم انعطاف بدم به برنامم حالا به نظر شما این دو تا که گذاشتم کدومشون کاملتره و در عین حال ساده تر هستش ؟ 



> ( آخرش من متوجه نشدم که شما چی میخواید!)


 :قهقهه:  سادگی + کاربردی

----------


## sara.f

دوست عزیز، خودت به نمودارهایی که گذاشتی نگاه کن، هیچ فرقی با هم دیگه ندارن!

منظورتون از مشارکت چیه؟ مشارکت الزامی چیه؟

----------


## majidmir

> دوست عزیز، خودت به نمودارهایی که گذاشتی نگاه کن، هیچ فرقی با هم دیگه ندارن!
> 
> منظورتون از مشارکت چیه؟ مشارکت الزامی چیه؟


درسته حق با شماست اشتباهی اون یکی رو ضمیمه کردم ویرایش کردم پستو الان درسته!

مشارکت دیگه یعنی کدوم یک الزامیه و کدم غیر الزامی

----------


## maryam20

اون نموداریکه معرفی نداره بهتره

----------


## sara.f

> مشارکت دیگه یعنی کدوم یک الزامیه و کدم غیر الزامی


مشارکت دیگه؟!!! چقدر الان قشنگ توضیح دادید، کاملا متوجه شدم چی می گید.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوست عزیز یک مثال بزن حداقل، متوجه بشم که منظورتون چیه؟

اگر میخواید یکی از نمودارهایی که گذاشتید را انتخاب کنید، به نظر منم اونیکه رابطه معرفی نداره بازم بهتره، آخه بالاخره باید مشخص بشه که این کالای بیچاره توسط چه کسی به فروش میرسه دیگه.

----------


## majidmir

سلام 
بعد از تحویل این نمودار
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...4&d=1272892174
این سه تا گیر رو بهش داد 
1-رابطه بین بازریاب و مشتری باید برقرار باشه
2-کد کالا و مشتری و بازریاب در رابطه های فروش ، خرید حذف گردد
3-بدهکاری و بستانکاری نمی توانند جز صفت های مشتری باشد ( چون مشتق هستند )‌ که من هم اینو نفهمیدم منظورش چیه و باید چکارش کرد 
در هر حال با این تفاسیر این نموداره پایینی رو کشیدم حالا نظرتون در مورد این یکی چیه ؟ همچنین رابطه بین بازریاب و مشتری ( رابطه تحویل) چه صفاتی باید داشته باشه ؟‌و سوال دیگم در مورد این موجودیت جدید حساب هست که ضعیف گفتم ایا این درسته یا نه ؟

----------


## sara.f

سلام
شما اگر به راهنماییهایی که بهتون کرده بودم، توجه کرده بودید، خوب می شد!



> 1-رابطه بین بازریاب و مشتری باید برقرار باشه


http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...2&postcount=19

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> 2-کد کالا و مشتری و بازریاب در رابطه های فروش ، خرید حذف گردد


پست 6#   



> 1. اینکه توی خود نمودار ER تنها Attribute ها ی مربوط به هر موچودیت را ذکر کنید، یعنی مثلا در شکلی که کشیدید، الان لازم نیست که کد مشتری را برای رابطه فروش رسم کنید. یعنی تمام مواردی که بالا گفتم هم در مرجله تبدیل رابطه ها باید رعایت کنید، یعنی شما از نموداز ER تمام موارد بالا را استخراج می کنید.


پست 8#



> 2. نیازی نیست که کد بازاریاب را در اربطه خرید ذکر کنید.
> 3. نیازی نیست که کد خرید را در اربطه تولید ذکر کنید.


پست 10#



> یعنی  کد بازاریاب و کد خرید لازم هستن، ولی نیازی نیست که اینها را توی نمودار ER رسم کنید.
> بعدا در مرحله ای که نامش تبدیل رابطه ها هست، این موارد را ذکر می کنیم، یعنی مثلا خصوصیت کد مشتری را جزء خصوصیات کالا در نظر می گیریم، حالا فعلا به این مرحله کاری نداریم، شما فعلا نمودار ER را کامل کنید.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> 3-بدهکاری و بستانکاری نمی توانند جز صفت های مشتری باشد ( چون مشتق هستند )‌ که من هم اینو نفهمیدم منظورش چیه و باید چکارش کرد


در این مورد هم اگر از دوستان توضیحی ندادند، یه مطالعه ای می کنم، جوابتون را میدم.

----------


## sara.f

> در هر حال با این تفاسیر این نموداره پایینی رو کشیدم حالا نظرتون در مورد این یکی چیه ؟ همچنین رابطه بین بازریاب و مشتری ( رابطه تحویل) چه صفاتی باید داشته باشه ؟‌و سوال دیگم در مورد این موجودیت جدید حساب هست که ضعیف گفتم ایا این درسته یا نه ؟


به نظر من به جای این نمودار همون نمودار پست 19# را بررسی کنیم، چون هر چی فکر می کنم میبینم که نمیشه از بین دو موجودیت "شرکت توزیع" و "بازاریاب" فقط یکی را انتخاب کرد.

موجودیت حساب را برای چی در نظر گرفتید؟

----------


## majidmir

> به نظر من به جای این نمودار همون نمودار پست 19# را بررسی کنیم، چون هر چی فکر می کنم میبینم که نمیشه از بین دو موجودیت "شرکت توزیع" و "بازاریاب" فقط یکی را انتخاب کرد.
> 
> موجودیت حساب را برای چی در نظر گرفتید؟


 موجوديت حساب رو براي مشتري در نظر گرفتم !
به نظرم من نمودار پست 19 يه كم پيچيده هست !



> چون هر چی فکر می کنم میبینم که نمیشه از بین دو موجودیت "شرکت توزیع" و "بازاریاب" فقط یکی را انتخاب کرد.


منظورتون از اين جمله چيه ؟

----------


## sara.f

> موجوديت حساب رو براي مشتري در نظر گرفتم !


خب اینو که میدونم، منظورم اینه که چرا موجودیت حساب را در نظر گرفتید؟ این موجودیت چیکار می کنه؟




> به نظرم من نمودار پست 19 يه كم پيچيده هست !


 :متفکر:  چه پیچیدگی داره؟ 




> منظورتون از اين جمله چيه ؟


منظورم اینه که: 
اگر موجودیت شرکت توزیع را در نظر نگیریم، اون زمانیکه بازاریاب در تحویل اجناس هیچ نقشی نداشته باشه، اون وقت توی نمودار ER چطوری میخواید "مراجعه مستقیم مشتری به شرکت توزیع و تحویل کالا توسط شرکت " را طراحی کنید؟ 

اگر هم موجودیت بازاریاب را در نظر نگیریم و فقط "شرکت توزیع" را ذکر کنیم؛ اون زمانیکه بازاریاب ، مشتری را معرفی می کنه و لیست اجناس را از مشتری می گیره، چطوری میخواید در نمودار ER نشون بدید؟

پس نتیجه می گیریم همون نمودار پست 19# خوبه.

البته می تونیم یک کار دیگه هم انجام بدیم ( که مطمئن نیستم درسته یا نه!)
می تونیم فقط " شرکت توزیع " را در نظر بگیریم و یک رابطه طراحی کنیم به نام " فروش" و واسه این "فروش" ، یک سری خصوصیات در نظر بگیریم؛ مثلا: "نوع فروش" که می تونه مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم باشه.
1) اگر مستقیم باشه یعنی؛ مشتری خودش مستقیما به شرکت توزیع مراجعه می کنه و کالا را تحویل می گیره.
2) اگر غیر مستقیم باشه یعنی؛ بازاریاب، مشتری را معرفی می کنه و کالاها برای مشتری ارسال میشن .

حالا من بازم روش فکر می کنم.

----------


## majidmir

> خب اینو که میدونم، منظورم اینه که چرا موجودیت حساب را در نظر گرفتید؟ این موجودیت چیکار می کنه؟


سلام 
اين موجوديت واسه هر مشتري يه حساب ايجاد ميكنه و در هر بار خريد يه پردازش انجام ميده و بدهكاري ها و بستانكاري هاي مشتري رو اعلام ميكنه ( تنها دليل اين كارم هم  استاده كه گفته بايد  يه راه بهتر بايد پيدا كني واسه بدهكاري و بستانكاري )‌




> اگر موجودیت شرکت توزیع را در نظر نگیریم، اون زمانیکه بازاریاب در تحویل اجناس هیچ نقشی نداشته باشه، اون وقت توی نمودار ER چطوری میخواید "مراجعه مستقیم مشتری به شرکت توزیع و تحویل کالا توسط شرکت " را طراحی کنید؟


اصلا نيازي به موجوديت شركت توزيع نيست ( براي مثال ما توي سيستم دانشگاه يا بيمارستان يا هر محيط عملياتي ديگه اي كه بخواهيم نمودار رو طراحي كنيم خود محيط رو به عنوان موجوديت در نظر نميگيرم ( دقيقا ميشه همون گيري كه توي نمودار كلوپ بهم داد)‌)
توي نموداري كه كشيدم كاملا واضح هست كه مشتري به صورت مستقيم خريد ميكنه يا غير مستقيم 



> می تونیم فقط " شرکت توزیع " را در نظر بگیریم و یک رابطه طراحی کنیم به نام " فروش" و واسه این "فروش" ، یک سری خصوصیات در نظر بگیریم؛ مثلا: "نوع فروش" که می تونه مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم باشه.


 :متفکر: نميشه استاد گير ميده به احتمال زياد ( دليل شركت توزيع خودش نميتونه موجوديت باشه !)‌

----------


## majidmir

> مشارکت دیگه؟!!! چقدر الان قشنگ توضیح دادید، کاملا متوجه شدم چی می گید. 
> دوست عزیز یک مثال بزن حداقل، متوجه بشم که منظورتون چیه؟
> 
> .


اگر شركت تمامي نمونه هاي يك نوع موجوديت در يك ارتباط الزامي باشد به ان ارتباط الزامي و در غير اينصورت غير الزامي مي گوييم !
مثال : 
دانشجو< انتخاب ميكند> درس را اين مشاركت الزاميه
دانشجو <حذف ميكند> درس را و اين مشاركت غير الزاميه

----------


## عاطفه65

با سلام
از بابت ERشرکت پخش مواد غذایی تشکر. لطفا دیتابیسش رو هم اگه بزارید تو سایت خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## majidmir

> با سلام
> از بابت ERشرکت پخش مواد غذایی تشکر. لطفا دیتابیسش رو هم اگه بزارید تو سایت خیلی ممنون میشم.


سلام
بانک + پروسیجر های لازم !

----------


## #cedar

سلام
دوست عزیز این ER آخری که توی صفحه ی قبل اتچ کرده بودید ،  تکمیله ؟
مرسی

----------


## matin2006s

سلام دوستان 
کسی نمودار ER بانک رو داره بده ما هم استفاده کنیم؟
فقط فوری و فوتی!!!!!!!

----------


## hamed mohammadpour

*سلام خسته نباشید* 
*فوری*
*میخواستم اگه میشه نحوه ارتباط بین جداول شرکت مواد غذایی ودیاگرام آن را برام توضیح ودر یه عکس نمایش دهید*

----------


## mahdy.asia

یک اشکال که تو Erd بود موجودیت کاردکس , سند بدهکار-بستانکار, حساب کل و معین و تفضیلی دیده نشده بود

----------


## zahraseasadsoul

سلم دوستم، این نمودار درسته که منم ازش استفاده کنم؟ واسه پروژم شیدااااا بهش نیاز دارم. می شه لطفا درستشو بذارین، واقعا ممنونتون می شم. مرسی. پیروز باشید.

----------


## zahraseasadsoul

من شدیدا به نمودار درست این شکل نیاز دارم. این درسته ؟ من می تونم ازش استفاده کنم.

----------


## gharibe55

> سلام
> خب سوالتون چیه؟


 می خواستم نمونه هایی از این نمودار ها را داشته باشم

----------


## masoud520

> نمودار:


سلام میشه این عکسه رو به طورواضع بفرستید برام ممنون میشم

----------

